# Stuff of Nightmares?



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Whats the worst unit or single model that you can see opposing your army?
You know the one that scares you the most.

For me its my mates Medusa if you don't know the rules think of a Basilisk with a long range Demolisher Cannon with a short minimum range and indirect fire.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/medenc.htm


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

For me It's got to be multiple units of 3 x Oblits OR seeing a pair of Indirect tanks on either flank giving my DC the scare of their life! :shock:


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Nightbringer, which is a fitting title for the post because I wake up in cold sweats after playing a Necron army with him


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> For me It's got to be multiple units of 3 x Oblits OR seeing a pair of Indirect tanks on either flank giving my DC the scare of their life! :shock:


Same here.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Nightbringer!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

why is everyone so scared of the nightbringer? hes a pushover.

for me its genestealers, they get in combat its all over


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Titans are scary.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> why is everyone so scared of the nightbringer? hes a pushover.
> 
> for me its genestealers, they get in combat its all over


That depends...I've nuked GS mobs, and I've had my hat handed to me by them. Depends on whether they are tuned up or not. Extended Carapace etc. You tune that mob of GS up and they are the death, otherwise, I'll hose them down with bolters and/ or chainswords.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Just about anything that i cant counter well in my army cause as soon as i see it the "awwww shit" comes


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

genestealers don't scare me too much, it's everything else in the tyrnaid army you ignore while you dispatch the stealers that worries me 

The Nightbringer I have still yet to actually kill one, and you can't ignore it like people suggest all the time.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

- Having to face typhus in close combat 

- Deathwatch marines, when these guys are on a roll they really get going.

- Two winged hive tyrants in 1 army


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

hephesto said:


> - Two winged hive tyrants in 1 army


Thankfully, thats behind us now, because i agree


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

This one army I had to face once, built around the concept of three Vindicators with vehicular blocks and all infantry with anti-tank. Nothing's quite so scary as looking at an enemy army that can literally wipe yours from the table in a single well-played turn.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

When my brother's warboss gets in cc range, my IG army lets out one collective "faawwwkk!!!" and wets themselves. He's tooled up to high hell.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

blkdymnd said:


> genestealers don't scare me too much, it's everything else in the tyrnaid army you ignore while you dispatch the stealers that worries me
> 
> The Nightbringer I have still yet to actually kill one, and you can't ignore it like people suggest all the time.


im definitly scared of genestealers, i hate them!! they chop through my Astartes like butter  

Pah the nightbringer falls to my termies everytime!!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

13th Company,

Well played even thier slowest units are all over you in turn two. Forty or so suits of power armour!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ouch!!, ahwell, then they meet my str 5 (10) termies and marines. powerfists and lightning claws everywhere!!


----------



## Warsmith Tharak (Jan 29, 2007)

The ultramarine chife liberian(dont remember his name) in a drop pod.
everyting inside 24" have to take a ld test on a -2...

Tigerius ofcourse...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As with most of my posts so far, I would say anybody with 4 units of GK termies would send me running for the hills screaming for mercy. That would be about all they had in there army but still the damage that they could dish out.

Luckly I play DH's so at least I can experiance the other side of the coin every once in a while (though I do only take 3 termies and a GM), still evil but a little nice.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Warsmith Tharak said:


> The ultramarine chife liberian(dont remember his name) in a drop pod.
> everyting inside 24" have to take a ld test on a -2...
> 
> Tigerius ofcourse...


ahh the fabled Tigger bomb, deadly to Tau armies or anything with low LD


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I fear nothing, for there is nothing my Orks cannot handle. You bring infiltraitors, deep strikers or assault troops? Meet the fury of my choppas! You bring pie plates and indirect fire? Meet rokkit spam and tank hunters! You bring boatloads of troops? I likely have more range and mobility than you! You bring a night bringer? I have more str8-10 cc attacks than most terminator squads! There is nothing you can take, no strategy you can employ, no lucky fetish or die you can rely on that will save you from the Beast, the Green Tide, the WAAAAGGGHHHHH! I am the stuff of nightmares. :mrgreen:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice dakka... nice :lol: 
And trust me i do fear orks! but i also want to play them to get a taste of what they're like i just cant find any ork players in my area


----------

